# Pins Setup???



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

No answers from pin shooters? I only tried pins one time. Got goaded into it one week before a state field by a top pin shooter---and got my tail beat. But if I just had to go through that again, would look for the same thing that we all look for in a field bow--reliable consistent accuracy. The pro elite you are shooting now should make a fine bow for bhfs. Use the same arrows you shoot now for freestyle. All you really need is another site and stabs. Would not try to shoot two very different bows.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> No answers from pin shooters? I only tried pins one time. Got goaded into it one week before a state field by a top pin shooter---and got my tail beat. But if I just had to go through that again, would look for the same thing that we all look for in a field bow--reliable consistent accuracy. The pro elite you are shooting now should make a fine bow for bhfs. Use the same arrows you shoot now for freestyle. All you really need is another site and stabs. Would not try to shoot two very different bows.


Well, that would be great, but I have no intentions of giving up shooting freestyle in order to play with pins here and there. If I decided to try shooting some BHFS it would just be a shoot here or there. Freestyle would still be my main thing. So I would want a different bow set up for BHFS. I suppose if it wasn't for it being a bit of a pain taking the bracket for my sidebar on and off all of the time, I could switch the bow back and forth as long as my sights went back exactly in the same spot every time I took them on and off. I guess I've got a while to think about it. Our state shoot is next weekend, and then I will most likely be done with field for the year so BHFS won't happen until next spring.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Alot more has to do with what sight you are using and what you can do with it. My Hogg-it has the top of the level for 70 yds, pins are 20 - 60. Shootin at around 270 since im low budget without a crono  Its just a matter of finding out where to hold with each pin for the gapped yardages and lettin it eat. Since there are so few shots over 60 yards in a field course you can typically swag those couple arrows, practice mad on the rest. Its not real bad even stacking 60 - 40 for the 80 yarder, itll get ya close. So really speed is all about the set up that you are most accurate with, cuz the pin gap will remain constant.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is a thought that I have suggested to a couple of the better Pins Shooters in Australia a few years back and I believe now it is being used a bit here now ( I am a former Bowhunter shooter that used to use his shelf for 80 ) .

My suggestion was to go and set the bottom (inside) of your pin housing sitting on the bottom of the dot (don't cover it , You'll lose it ) for 80 yards . .... then go and set your 60 , 50 , 40 yard pin etc . 

This will not effect any of the consistancy and accuracy of the bow as mentioned as a concern earlier.

You don't shoot a lot of arrows at 80 of the course of a Field round , however by doing this it will make it a lot easier to hit a solid 4 at least .


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

I forgot that you guys in the States (NFAA) are allowed to use a bubble for BHFSL and BHFS , so on the above suggestion --- set up so the top of your bubble just sits under the dot at 80 yards


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Rhys A said:


> Here is a thought that I have suggested to a couple of the better Pins Shooters in Australia a few years back and I believe now it is being used a bit here now ( I am a former Bowhunter shooter that used to use his shelf for 80 ) .
> 
> My suggestion was to go and set the bottom (inside) of your pin housing sitting on the bottom of the dot (don't cover it , You'll lose it ) for 80 yards . .... then go and set your 60 , 50 , 40 yard pin etc .
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding...we have a winner...

Set up your bubble to aim at 80, then set your pins for 20,30,40,50,60...The 2 arrows you have to shoot at 70 are tough gappers, but you should be able to find somewhere on the 65 target to hold with your 60...


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

using your bubble, or your sight housing, is against the rules. I know there are those that don't abide by those rules. I'm not sure I would use the "he does it" reason for doing the same though. Integrity is a word that comes to mind. 

I personally like to shoot between 274-278fps. I find I can hold my pins on specific spots on the target face, such as the 3-4 line for example, to hit the dot at certain distances. I do this rather than gapping my pins. This may be a good method for you. If you're coming from FS where you're holding the pin on the dot it my be easier for you to hold the pin on a spot on the target rather than trying to gap.

*NOTE: I am not a top level BHFS shooter so take my comments for what they are, my opinion.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far guys. I did some shooting/experimenting this morning, and am giving some serious thought to making my ProElite easily convertable between freestyle and pins. Does anybody happen to know if the Axcel Armortech Pro uses the same dovetail block that the Axcel target sight does? If so, I will likely buy one of them, and make a small modification to my sidebar mount that will allow me to take it on and off and get it exactly back in the same spot each time. I would then be able to use the same bow to shoot BHFS and Freestyle. Thoughts??


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> using your bubble, or your sight housing, is against the rules. I know there are those that don't abide by those rules. I'm not sure I would use the "he does it" reason for doing the same though. Integrity is a word that comes to mind.
> 
> I personally like to shoot between 274-278fps. I find I can hold my pins on specific spots on the target face, such as the 3-4 line for example, to hit the dot at certain distances. I do this rather than gapping my pins. This may be a good method for you. If you're coming from FS where you're holding the pin on the dot it my be easier for you to hold the pin on a spot on the target rather than trying to gap.
> 
> *NOTE: I am not a top level BHFS shooter so take my comments for what they are, my opinion.


Ok, really how is one going to police that rule? putt a camera in your peep??


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

x-hunta said:


> Ok, really how is one going to police that rule? putt a camera in your peep??


As somebody mentioned, it is a matter of integrity. I already knew this happened, and had already decided I didn't want to do it that way. I will stack pins like I am supposed to.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

x-hunta said:


> Ok, really how is one going to police that rule? putt a camera in your peep??


It's about policing yourself. The individual must decide what kind of person they are. If you have to break the rules to win then you are a cheater. That's a fact, not an opinion. I just wanted to make sure the OP knew the rules since this was something he was trying for the first time. The information he was given could have caused him embarrassment or disqualification if he were to openly admit he was using the housing or level as a reference.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> using your bubble, or your sight housing, is against the rules. I know there are those that don't abide by those rules. I'm not sure I would use the "he does it" reason for doing the same though. Integrity is a word that comes to mind.
> 
> I personally like to shoot between 274-278fps. I find I can hold my pins on specific spots on the target face, such as the 3-4 line for example, to hit the dot at certain distances. I do this rather than gapping my pins. This may be a good method for you. If you're coming from FS where you're holding the pin on the dot it my be easier for you to hold the pin on a spot on the target rather than trying to gap.
> 
> *NOTE: I am not a top level BHFS shooter so take my comments for what they are, my opinion.


I think you need to re-read the rules...

There is a stipulation that you cannot have a modified or blemished pinguard or level (putting a dot on it to aid in aiming), but using the bubble is not prohibited by the rule the way it is written.

Here it is straight from the by-laws:
_A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style
of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these
items that could be used for sighting_

Now I know that it has always been an "unwritten rule", but by the way the by-laws are written, I don't see it as illegal unless you modify the pinguard or the bubble in some way...


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> I think you need to re-read the rules...
> 
> 
> > "A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points:"
> ...


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

golfingguy27 said:


> Thanks for the input so far guys. I did some shooting/experimenting this morning, and am giving some serious thought to making my ProElite easily convertable between freestyle and pins. Does anybody happen to know if the Axcel Armortech Pro uses the same dovetail block that the Axcel target sight does? If so, I will likely buy one of them, and make a small modification to my sidebar mount that will allow me to take it on and off and get it exactly back in the same spot each time. I would then be able to use the same bow to shoot BHFS and Freestyle. Thoughts??


Why would you need to take the mount off? 

First off it's legal to use a side rod in BHFS. Second thing even if you don't want to shoot a side bar. There is no reason to take the mount off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> psargeant said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need to re-read the rules...
> ...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kade said:


> Why would you need to take the mount off?
> 
> First off it's legal to use a side rod in BHFS. Second thing even if you don't want to shoot a side bar. There is no reason to take the mount off.
> 
> ...


I'm confused on this one. Another spot where the wording in the bylaws is very vague. I thought it was ONE 12" straight stabilizer, but then it talks about V bars, etc...

7. Brush buttons, string silencers, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

It was until about 3 years or so ago. The popularity of string suppressors on compound bows led to a rule change allowing v-bars and such...the rule used to disallow all counterbalances on the belly of the bow, but no longer does because they couldn't find a way to word the by-laws to allow a string suppressor, but not allow the other counterbalances...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

So you can really use a sidebar in bhfs now?? That seems kind of crazy to me. The only real differences then are shooting pins and limit the front stab to 12" then? Is there a limit to the sidebar?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> So you can really use a sidebar in bhfs now?? That seems kind of crazy to me. The only real differences then are shooting pins and limit the front stab to 12" then? Is there a limit to the sidebar?


Nothing in the rule that I can see...kind of crazy sounding to me as well...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

So, I just did some experimenting in light of finding out that according to two of you at least, I can have a sidebar/counterweight. This is what I came up with after playing with some crazy combinations, and shot some pretty good groups. The bracket is the same as what holds my freestyle sidebar.


----------



## fraz23 (Aug 7, 2009)

here is My BHFS set up pins 25,35,45,55,65 

slight holdover for 70 and bottom of my housing lined up with the 3-4 line for the 80 works well for me


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

It seems you've worked it out to your liking.

You are correct about speed helping to tighten your pin gap. Even though NFAA is 300fps I keep mine at 280 fps so I can use the same setup for 3D.

Personally, I like my pins 20,30,40,50,60 and my level at 70. As long as there are no markings on the level to aid in aiming it is legal. Not having a 20 yard pin can really hurt on the close walkups. You don't want to throw away an easy point at that range.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The Guy That won the Mid's this year was shooting;
35,45,55,65,70 He shot a 553 the first day & I believe a 549 the 2nd day.

The Guy that finished 2nd shot all Green pins from 20-60 and shot a 554 the first day

I shoot 20-60 (I finished 3rd)
You shoot a total of 20 arrows in 2 complete Hunter & Field Rounds at distances beyond 60 yards, and basically 6 shots total out of 224 arrows that your 60 yard pin is held off the paper. 
Decide for yourself if setting pins beyond 60 would be a benefit. 
I am not at the top of the food chain in the BHFS class, but I have averaged 538 the last 2 years, with a high score of 551 on the Hunter round. 
A 557 was shot in the BHFS class in the early 2000's By Daryl Diehl with his pins at 25,35,45.55.65.

When you learn where to hold on the paper you can score. (no matter which settings you use)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh & I do use a side bar, only because the bow reacts the way I like it too at launch time. The extra weight I could do without, but it does make a stable bow during the shot.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input guys. I shot almost a full round this weekend before hurricane Irene opened up the skies and soaked the group of us that got together to try and get in a round before out rescheduled state shoot. To put it simply, I shot like ass. I don't know if it was because of the bhfs setup or wether I would have shot that bad with the fs setup if I had it. The dumb thing is that I shot for almost 4 hours on Friday getting all of my pins set and figuring out my bunny marks, and I felt like I couldn't frickin miss. I guess I wasted all of my good shots then. So now I am deciding if I will shoot the states bhfs or fs. I really don't care how I rank against anybody else, and I really don't even care exactly what I score, but I do want to have the most fun that I can, and if I am shooting terrible, I won't be having fun. Decisions decisions... If I sell the pins sight I just bought, I can buy more hunting gear! lol


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

Since you're not concerned about score shoot pins, watch the other guys in your group and relax for the day

Once they know you're new to pins it'll be information overload

I always set my pins at 20, 30, 40, 50 & 65, that puts 70 at 12 o'clock on the upper 3 - 4 line using my 65 pin, 80 is stacked putting the 65 in the spot, see where 40 is and move to there .....


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

whitebuck said:


> Since you're not concerned about score shoot pins, watch the other guys in your group and relax for the day
> 
> Once they know you're new to pins it'll be information overload
> 
> I always set my pins at 20, 30, 40, 50 & 65, that puts 70 at 12 o'clock on the upper 3 - 4 line using my 65 pin, 80 is stacked putting the 65 in the spot, see where 40 is and move to there .....


Usually that is the case. But I have shot a couple times in MD and looking at the scores from states the past two years I would be willing to bet he doesn't get much BHFS info. There aren't many BHFS shooters in that state that shoot field. It's a FS state. There were none last year other then the senior class, only one the year before and two the year before that and one of those two guys shoots FS now. 

But he should be relaxing and shooting and learning shooting FS also. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kade said:


> Usually that is the case. But I have shot a couple times in MD and looking at the scores from states the past two years I would be willing to bet he doesn't get much BHFS info. There aren't many BHFS shooters in that state that shoot field. It's a FS state. There were none last year other then the senior class, only one the year before and two the year before that and one of those two guys shoots FS now.
> 
> But he should be relaxing and shooting and learning shooting FS also. :wink:
> 
> ...


Finally something Kade and I agree on. I made the decision today to spend 2 hours switching the bow back to FS, moving my peep to accomodate a new anchor with a new release I just bought, and getting new marks. I don't need to be spreading myself too thin yet. I need to spend my time getting better at FS, rather than trying to mess with FS and BHFS.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Really when it comes to target archery. BHFS is a waste of time outdoors unless your strictly a hunting guy first as far as I'm concerned and I used to shoot BHFS. Why make life harder then it needs to be? Hitting that dot is hard enough as it is lol

But you can disagree all ya want, doesn't mean your right :wink: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> Really when it comes to target archery. BHFS is a waste of time outdoors unless your strictly a hunting guy first as far as I'm concerned and I used to shoot BHFS. Why make life harder then it needs to be? Hitting that dot is hard enough as it is lol
> 
> But you can disagree all ya want, doesn't mean your right :wink:
> 
> ...



I do disagree. I shot FS last year on a few events and practiced a lot with it. 
RESULTS?
My average was basically the same with my C4, but my highest round came with the BHFS 61x 551 on a Hunter round.
My best FS round was 57x 549. So being a waste of time is subjective. So I'll waste it. :becky:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> I do disagree. I shot FS last year on a few events and practiced a lot with it.
> RESULTS?
> My average was basically the same with my C4, but my highest round came with the BHFS 61x 551 on a Hunter round.
> My best FS round was 57x 549. So being a waste of time is subjective. So I'll waste it. :becky:


What your missing is the part that I stated "as far as I'M concerned". Meaning thats how I feel about shooting target. :wink:

Heck I don't even usually hunt with a pin sight lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> What your missing is the part that I stated "as far as I'M concerned". Meaning thats how I feel about shooting target. :wink:
> 
> Heck I don't even usually hunt with a pin sight lol
> 
> ...


I didn't miss that.  I said it is subjective. :wink: What isn't "subjective" is it doesn't seem to be any difference in my score from FS to BHFS. I have been so far removed from those scores of late, it doesn't matter anyway. uch: My golf handicap is down to 12.4 from 15.8 in the past 2 months. :becky:


----------

